# Saint Vrain access in Lyons?



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

The city of Lyons has posted a closure for all city parks adjacent to the Saint Vrain within the town of Lyons due to flooding. Does anyone know if this is limiting access at Black Bear hole? 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Tubing Ban Enacted for the Saint Vrain Creeks and River
Sheriff Joe Pelle, in consultation with Victoria Simonsen, the Lyons Town Administrator, and Lyons Fire Chief J.J. Hoffman, has concluded that, in the interest of public safety, the Saint Vrain Creeks and River will be closed to tubing and single chamber flotation devices for the indefinite future. The closure will take effect immediately and will encompass the North and South Saint Vrain Creeks and the Saint Vrain River from the western county line through the entire length of unincorporated Boulder County and including the town of Lyons. Sheriff's deputies will be posting notices today, advising recreationists of the closure.
The Sheriff is authorized to close these waters under Colorado Revised Statute (CRS) § 33-13-111. The closure includes watercraft such as single chamber rafts, single chamber belly boats, and inner tubes from floating in the creek. There is a specific exemption for kayaks and white water canoes, which are permitted; nonetheless, kayakers are strongly encouraged to observe caution. Violations of the closure are a class 2 petty offense and will result in a $50.00 fine.
The recent severe weather storms and the melting of the snow pack are adding significantly to the amount of water flowing in the St. Vrain River and the creeks.

www.bouldercounty.org/

Copyright © 2015 Town of Lyons, All rights reserved. 
You are receiving this email because you have indicated that you are a resident of the Town of Lyons through your Eco Pass Sign-up. This is an official communication from the Town of Lyons. 

Our mailing address is: 
Town of Lyons
432 5th Avenue, Lyons, CO
P O Box 49Lyons, CO 80540

Add us to your address book


unsubscribe from this list

update subscription preferences





Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

